
Changing My Mind about AI, Universal Basic Income, and the Value of Data - Impossible
https://theartofresearch.org/ai-ubi-and-data/
======
ubi-is-a-lie
The largest corporations don't pay any taxes today. What makes anyone think
this is going to change in the future when they have more of a stranglehold on
business and global economics? Universal basic income is a lie designed to
distract you from this approaching nightmare. Figure out how to automate your
own income or you will not survive.

~~~
HNLurker2
>Figure out how to automate your own income or you will not survive.

Meanwhile my dad's "job" is using "automated" (he mostly does it himself) to
spa... advertise his business in classified ads websites

------
invalidOrTaken
Well worth the read.

